# Films..couple Of Things...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Having recently joined the "buss pass" brigade, my memory aint what it was.

Trying to recall a film I saw years ago, cant remember who was in it either!!!

It was the story of some Australian lads fighting in the Vientnam conflict. Can anyone remember the titles of any films on the subject of Aussies fighting in Vietnam??

Secondly, has anyone got a copy VHS or DVD of the 1965 film " Up th Junction" starring Suzy Kendall and Dennis Waterman?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Odd Angry Shot ???


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The Odd Angry Shot ??? Well done John....thanks, thats it...just ordered a copy,

Thanks again

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd quite like to see "Up the Junction" again so have tracked down a source and ordered a copy (along with a couple of other titles)









It's coming from the USA though and, knowing what the post is like over here, it may take a few weeks to arrive, if it arrives at all!

When/if it does, I'll let you know Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

When/if it does, I'll let you know Roger Rich, you're a Star....thanks....Ive spent ages looking......

Another similar one worth watching is "Poor Cow" same era.

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"Poor Cow" is available as a commerical DVD pretty cheaply over here. Since you mention it I may get a copy of that whilst I'm in the mood for this kind of stuff







But there are loads of other great British films from that era that just aren't available on DVD at all. And perhaps never will be. I've been trying to get a decent copy of "O Lucky Man!" for ages now but most are just rubbish copies made from a domestic video player and not from a decent master tape or film. A second one I've been trying to track down without success is "Unman, Wittering and Zigo".

"Up the Junction" is also not available as a commercial studio DVD. The one I've ordered will be a transfer to DVD-R (NTSC / Region 0) from either 16mm/35mm film or videotape (but not the crappy domestic video variety I hope).

Whilst on the subject, I recently got some DVD's of "The Likely Lads", "Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads?" and "The Liver Birds". Great fun watching those again (and catching the occasional glimpse of Nerys Hughes' knickers







)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

and catching the occasional glimpse of Nerys Hughes' knickers )

I missed all that....jeez!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"O Lucky Man!" is on Sky Cinema 1 right now, and repeated Monday on Sky Cinema 2 and 22:45


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Whilst on the subject, I recently got some DVD's of "The Likely Lads", "Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads?" and "The Liver Birds". Great fun watching those again (and catching the occasional glimpse of Nerys Hughes' knickers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My second cousin once removed wrote the Liver Birds


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> "O Lucky Man!" is on Sky Cinema 1 right now, and repeated Monday on Sky Cinema 2 and 22:45


Brilliant film!

"A Clockwork Orange" is just about to start on Film4 too.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, lots of recording to do this week methinks












JoT said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst on the subject, I recently got some DVD's of "The Likely Lads", "Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads?" and "The Liver Birds". Great fun watching those again (and catching the occasional glimpse of Nerys Hughes' knickers
> ...










Who? Carla Lane? Or one of the co-writers?


----------

